

How the Big Data trend enhances HealthCare Innovation. - hacknut13
http://blog.symcat.com/post/34166897057/how-the-big-data-trend-enhances-healthcare-innovation#.UIa6c2l25G4

======
safarimong10
Good read. Are your blog posts weekly?

